# Can someone tell me the difference between Venge Pro and S-Works Venge?



## bikingmeditation

When I look @ Specialized's page on the different Venge frames available, I can't tell the difference. Even using their "compare" feature, the descriptions are exactly the same. Has anyone here ridden these frames? What's the difference?

Comparing Venge Pro vs S-Works Venge


----------



## PJ352

I believe the 11r listed for the Pro is a typo. Only S-Works bikes get 11r, the top non S-Work bikes get 10r.

If you look at the specs for the Venge Pro (complete bike) it lists 10r.
Specialized Bicycle Components


----------



## Thighs

Is the S-Works compared to Specialized frame worth the huge price jump?


----------



## PJ352

Thighs said:


> Is the S-Works compared to Specialized frame worth the huge price jump?


IMO, no. Slight weight savings and I'd bet in a blind test few (if any) would perceive a difference between them in stiffness, ride.


----------



## 2Slo4U

Blind ride test you probably can't tell a difference but during the non-blind test the first thing you'll notice is the S-works...haha


----------



## bikingmeditation

PJ352 said:


> I believe the 11r listed for the Pro is a typo. Only S-Works bikes get 11r, the top non S-Work bikes get 10r.
> 
> If you look at the specs for the Venge Pro (complete bike) it lists 10r.
> Specialized Bicycle Components


That's a huge typo! I think someone just copy-pasted.

OK, so with that different carbon, what difference will I see in ride, weight, etc?


----------



## young-nyc

when i was in the process of purchasing my venge last year, i was getting really excited that it was labelled as 11r..but alas it was a typo!!!...i don't think you'll notice a difference much at all especially in a blind test, unless you are really pushing it hard in competitions


----------



## PJ352

bikingmeditation said:


> *That's a huge typo! I think someone just copy-pasted.*
> 
> OK, so with that different carbon, what difference will I see in ride, weight, etc?


I agree on both counts. Each model year there are generally a few typos in the specs. Careful comparisons usually weeds them out.

Also agree with young-nyc re: ride and weight. Handling won't change because the geo is shared.

IMO, you're paying a premium for _maybe_ 18% increase in stiffness (tech support always quote around that number when asked) and ~ 1/2 lb. of weight loss. IME that weight change won't translate into any discernible performance gains.

Bottom line? You pay a LOT for that S-Works decal.


----------



## young-nyc

PJ352 said:


> Bottom line? You pay a LOT for that S-Works decal.


I agree...it's all for bragging rights at the end 
better to lose 5 lbs of fat than spend another $5k on an S-Works..unless you have the extra $$$ or you're at a weight level where losing weight is no longer an option.


----------



## bikingmeditation

PJ352 said:


> I agree on both counts. Each model year there are generally a few typos in the specs. Careful comparisons usually weeds them out.
> 
> Also agree with young-nyc re: ride and weight. Handling won't change because the geo is shared.
> 
> IMO, you're paying a premium for _maybe_ 18% increase in stiffness (tech support always quote around that number when asked) and ~ 1/2 lb. of weight loss. IME that weight change won't translate into any discernible performance gains.
> 
> Bottom line? You pay a LOT for that S-Works decal.


Thanks, although with the new 2014 line, you're not paying that much anymore. The 2014 Venge Expert frame is $3100, but the S-Works is $3500. Last year, it was a $1900 difference, now it's just $400.


----------



## aclinjury

bikingmeditation said:


> Thanks, although with the new 2014 line, you're not paying that much anymore. The 2014 Venge Expert frame is $3100, but the S-Works is $3500. Last year, it was a $1900 difference, now it's just $400.


Either Spesh cut a lot of corners to get the price diff down from $1900 to $400, or they did a good job suckering the S-Works label chasers. Metinks it's a little bit of both.

Giant Propel over Venge any day.


----------



## RkFast

young-nyc said:


> I agree...it's all for bragging rights at the end
> better to lose 5 lbs of fat than spend another $5k on an S-Works..unless you have the extra $$$ or you're at a weight level where losing weight is no longer an option.


Better to get the Chevy Camaro and get nice wheels than spend the extra 15K to get the Corvette.

ROTFL......Um....NO.


----------



## young-nyc

RkFast said:


> Better to get the Chevy Camaro and get nice wheels than spend the extra 15K to get the Corvette.
> 
> ROTFL......Um....NO.


Ummmm...you do know my post was about saving money and not spending more on a better model with better performance that the rider may or may not notice.
Besides...a Camaro and Corvette are different cars haha. I think your analogy would've been better if you compared apples to apples in this case Camaro SS vs Camaro ZL1. ROTFL umm yes.


----------



## PJ352

bikingmeditation said:


> Last year, it was a $1900 difference, now it's just $400.


Point taken, but that extra $400 gets you... _what??_


----------



## chiefDave

young-nyc said:


> Ummmm...you do know my post was about saving money and not spending more on a better model with better performance that the rider may or may not notice.
> Besides...a Camaro and Corvette are different cars haha. I think your analogy would've been better if you compared apples to apples in this case Camaro SS vs Camaro ZL1. ROTFL umm yes.


Owned many F bodies and a Z06, I can say they are both cars, yes, but not similar. Base models have similar engines, but weight and suspension are night and day.

Sworks vs pro venge, never road a pro but own an sworks, and the only way to tell would be to ride both and buy what you prefer, period. Venge really shine when the speed gets up, esp last lap of a race or sprint point in a hammer fes. Thanks.


----------



## young-nyc

chiefDave said:


> Owned many F bodies and a Z06, I can say they are both cars, yes, but not similar. BAse models have similar engines, but weight and suspense are night and day.
> 
> Sworks vs pro venge, necer road a pro but own an sworks, and the only way to tell would be to ride both and buy what you prefer, period. Thanks.


well said. :thumbsup:


----------



## bikingmeditation

aclinjury said:


> Either Spesh cut a lot of corners to get the price diff down from $1900 to $400, or they did a good job suckering the S-Works label chasers. Metinks it's a little bit of both.
> 
> Giant Propel over Venge any day.


They have dropped the pricing on almost all their new 2014 bikes/frames, etc. What does that mean?


----------



## Rugergundog

Hey everyone i would shed some fact on this thread.

The Venge Pro does have a 11R frame. However the fork and seatpost are the 10R components. That said Specialized must label the module as 10R. So understand the Pro is the same frame as the S works models however the fork and seatpost is not. Spoke with my local regional specialized rep and learned this.


----------



## ToffieBoi

10R Frame'd Venge
Specialized Bicycle Components

10R Frame
Specialized Bicycle Components

$100 difference for all 105 group, wheels, saddle, and everything...
Hmmmm


----------



## spdntrxi

To me the decal is worth $400...  I'd get an S-works


----------



## vertr

ToffieBoi said:


> 10R Frame'd Venge
> Specialized Bicycle Components
> 
> 10R Frame
> Specialized Bicycle Components
> 
> $100 difference for all 105 group, wheels, saddle, and everything...
> Hmmmm


The framesets are mostly for Specialized's sponsored teams.


----------



## Dunbar

vertr said:


> The framesets are mostly for Specialized's sponsored teams.


Not really true, it's for people who already own all of their components and just need a frame. The Venge is kind of an anomaly in the Specialized lineup. On the Tarmac and Roubaix you can't get a complete bike with a 10r frame and 105 group set. I've heard that back in the SL3 days frame prices were a lot more reasonable than they are today.


----------



## vertr

Dunbar said:


> Not really true, it's for people who already own all of their components and just need a frame. The Venge is kind of an anomaly in the Specialized lineup. On the Tarmac and Roubaix you can't get a complete bike with a 10r frame and 105 group set. I've heard that back in the SL3 days frame prices were a lot more reasonable than they are today.


Yeah... no.


----------



## Rogus

2Slo4U said:


> Blind ride test you probably can't tell a difference but during the non-blind test the first thing you'll notice is the S-works...haha


I think if we could really do blind test rides to determine the best bike for our riding, almost all of us would be riding very different bikes.


----------



## CoTreeHugger

The Expert is VERY flexy!!!! Out of the saddle on climbs or in a sprint, the wheels move back and forth to either side and rub the brake pads!!! I just put together next years training bike and built the Venge. Though it's my trainer, I tried to go as best and "Latest and greatest" as I could: Red 22 WiFli, Enve bars, stem and 6.7 Clinchers and Garmin Vector pedals with 810 head unit. Next year's race bike will be the Tarmac with DI2 Ultegra with hydro rim brakes...lines and wires!! (cables are for suckers!!)


----------



## vertr

CoTreeHugger said:


> The Expert is VERY flexy!!!! Out of the saddle on climbs or in a sprint, the wheels move back and forth to either side and rub the brake pads!!! I just put together next years training bike and built the Venge. Though it's my trainer, I tried to go as best and "Latest and greatest" as I could: Red 22 WiFli, Enve bars, stem and 6.7 Clinchers and Garmin Vector pedals with 810 head unit. Next year's race bike will be the Tarmac with DI2 Ultegra with hydro rim brakes...lines and wires!! (cables are for suckers!!)


What you are experiencing is a poorly built set of wheels, not the Venge flexing.


----------



## izza

I have the S Works Venge with 6.7 clinchers with CK hubs. 

My brakes are Planet X dual pivot CNC calipers, which are set with generous space to the rims. 

Coming out of my house I live on an incline and so often start out of the saddle. I do get a tiny amount of brake rub at low speeds when starting. 

It is just the wheels and not the frame. Once up and running there is no issue and I love my frame, brakes and wheels.


----------



## tom_h

Old thread, but at the bottom of the "Compare" webpage,
Specialized Bicycle Components , 
I also noticed the SWorks Venge has some type of ceramic bottom bracket bearings ... but I'd never _willingly _pay extra $ for ceramic-anything ... but you have no choice.

Also noted the "_compare_" page lists
Venge Pro OSBB Frameset $ 3,100 , 
but the the Pro's detailed product page lists lower $3,000 ! 
Specialized Bicycle Components


----------



## realgoggy

This week I have finally had a chance to compare a 2013 Venge Expert with a 2015 Venge S-Works. The Expert has Ultegra 6700 Di2 and a "standard" 10R frame; the S-Works has Dura Ace 9070 Di2 and an 11R frame. I can't get too technical here, but the sheer confidence in descending between the two is significant, and the acceleration on the flats is faster. How much is linked to the DA shifting versus the Ultegra I don't know, but that doesn't make a difference on the descents. 

You get what you pay for methinks.


----------

